# Wally World ammo



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I just went to WalMart and picked up some target ammo for my .357 snubby.

Winchester White Box, 38 special, 130 gr. full metal jacket, target/range, 100 pack @ $33.00 for the box. In New York we have to add sales tax and with the tax it comes to exactly $37.00 for the box of 100.

I just went on line to see how these prices compared with the on-line prices. I didn't go to the check out so I am not certain whether they are adding NY sales tax or not (they are supposed to).

Here is how they compare:

*Walmart*: $33.00/box + tax = $37.00/box (no shipping cost--I was shopping there anyway)

*Cheaper than Dirt:* $37.83 + shipping

*Lucky Gunner:* $39.00 + shipping

*Able Ammo: * $36.12 + shipping

So, how did WalMart do? If you are in a state that does not collect sales tax, this would be an outstanding price. As it is, it is very competitive; and in all the cases above it is cheaper than the delivered price. I suspect that if I shop around enough and order 1,000 rounds I could get this delivered for about the same cost as Walmart sold it to me. But then I would have to lay out over $300.00.

Conclusion: If WalMart has the ammo you are looking for it is likely to be a good deal, and convenient too.

Note: In large urban ares the WalMarts tend not to carry ammo and shotguns. So this might not apply to all Walmart stores.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

ha i got 100 rounds of 9mm for like $18 one time from wally world and they were remington jhp. and their shotgun shells are piced right too.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

WalMart is where i got my ammo before i started reloading. I'm still a few hundred rounds away from making the price per bullet below wallyWorld's price (i added the price of press, dies, tumbler, and bullet parts into my over all cost when dividing price per bullet)


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Wal Mart is cheap but they are not an ammo store. They have a thousand other items to help off set the price of ammo. For the extra 2 bucks a box when I do buy ammo I never shop Walmart. I support my Local Gun Store. It is only 2 bucks a box and I can't get a gun or primers or holsters or my gun worked on or a cup of coffee at the counter at Walmart. So 2 bucks in no big deal to keep Dave and his store open. When I buy at Wal mart I am hurting my Local Gun guy. In my book it is not worth 2 bucks a box to see Dave go under. I don't care how many boxes I buy, I know 2 bucks add up. But if Dave closes it will cost me a big pilre of money to drive out of town to get a gun, or a box of primers or a binaculars, or a cup of coffee with my buddy. 

Sure Wal Mart is cheap, ask the guy in the blue smok, with the comb over, if Fedral makes 124g that meet USPSA min power factor. Ask him if the 9mm will work in a Taurus 709.......Tell him you want a 9mm shotgunshell, see what he brings you. But you are right they do save you that whooping 2 bucks a box. America is a great country, Wal Mart is a great Corporation, only in America could there be a place like Wal Mart.

RCG


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

The walmart's around here do carry ammo. but the are higher than my fav. range, I started reloading agin when I retired so it's cheaper still. 38 spl at Wally's is .36 a round, at the range it's .32 cents a round, off my bench its .28 cents a round and no I'm not counting my time. Like I said I'm, retired so it gives me something I kinda like doing and keeps me busy(and away from the dreaded honey-do list).


----------



## misroxy (Nov 30, 2011)

My experience at the local Wal-Mart was like normal...:buttkick: Had to first find an associate that worked there. Of course, that person had to then find a person that had a key to open up the ammo case. Honestly, there are those days where you really just want to get in...get out. This was not one of those days. LOL!!! Ironically, if you think about it (save money or save time....hmmm?!?!) Since my little bout at Walmart...it is all about "Mom and Pop" shop's for me. I enjoy the one on one and it is well worth the extra $.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

When I went there were long lines at the registers, but no line at the ammo counter. So it was quicker for me. The girl working the counter was cute too. A bonus.:mrgreen:


----------

